# Cant believe that almost a year have past with this shit...



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Now i have had this shit for almost a year, and nothing has change at all... I'm still fighting every goddamn minute for my life.. Sometimes i wonder if this is not Dp/Dr and i really am going mad... My heart is beating like a racehorse most of the day, constant having the moments where i will stop up at think, where the hell am I.... I feel like my head is going to explode any moment, i cant find peace, not even if im laying in bed... I feel like there is so much pressure from the inside of my head, that even my eyesight is abnormal... I could really need some moral support, sorry that it cant write anything positive







...


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's rought indeed.Have you sought any professional examination/guidance?


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> It's rought indeed.Have you sought any professional examination/guidance?


Im hoping 2 switch doctor, because the man i got now, is soo bad... His only advise is that i should keep saying to myself that im am not going crazy....


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

google phosphatidyserine, read about what it can do, then go get some.


----------



## rtheserlivez (Jan 22, 2010)

hate to say it but, try having it for 7 years, and ontop of that have social anxiety disorder your entire life during and before that. You really dont know what real misery is buddy. Id love to say 'poor you', and say 'wow, one year without peace'...but ive NEVER had peace in my life. Id KILL to have only had a disorder for a year instead of a lifetime. Hah, time for me to get thumbed down.

 but nah, having depersonalization for a year is brutal man..


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

rtheserlivez said:


> hate to say it but, try having it for 7 years, and ontop of that have social anxiety disorder your entire life during and before that. You really dont know what real misery is buddy. Id love to say 'poor you', and say 'wow, one year without peace'...but ive NEVER had peace in my life. Id KILL to have only had a disorder for a year instead of a lifetime. Hah, time for me to get thumbed down.
> 
> but nah, having depersonalization for a year is brutal man..


I have had this since i was 13, im now 22.. But the past year have been so hard that i cant function with it, i haven't felt normal since i was 13, but i could function, i sort comes in waves...


----------



## brokenheart (Mar 13, 2009)

i had it since i was 13 too.. and im now 21...still dealing with it. :/


----------

